# magnetic car signs and other useful items



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

Hello, I was wondering where I could buy one of those magnetic car signs? I am referring to the huge magnetic business cards people put on their SUV's or if one of you out there make them, give me your info and I would be interested in getting one. Also, besides the magnetic business card for your car, are there any other fun ways I could market my business without dropping a fortune? Thanks for your help as always???
Desi


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

do a "magnetic signs" local yahoo search for your area. You should come up with lots of places that can do them for you. Get some small magnets made up at the same time to give out. Have you done up a walking billboard t-shirt for yourself and for who ever else will wear one?


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Stickers are a fun way of marketing. It is expensive if you print a few colors, but one or 2 color stickers are not too bad. I printed a thousand, and I'm just giving it away with t-shirts.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could also try some of the same places suggested in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t14876.html


----------

